# Rugby World Cup 2027



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are two weeks left to find out.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

10 days left to the host announcements for the Rugby World Cups 2025-2033.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Two days left for the host announcement.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It's almost time for the host announcement. Tomorrow is a big day.


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Your excitement is palpable!


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

yepp, very exciting …. especially knowing there is only one bid each 😁


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

The most interesting aspect of the 2031 bid is what kind of venues will be used. I reckon it will be a mix of NFL and MLS stadia, but it will make for interesting reading nonetheless.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Big congratulations to Australia as host of 2027 Rugby World Cup. Australia will take a automatic qualification as host.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Australia will also host the 2029 Rugby World Cup for Women. USA also is going to host the 2023 Rugby World Cup for Women.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

After the 2023 edition, France will then pass in on to Australia for 2027.


----------

